# Justice League: Warner Bros. erteilt Sequels eine Absage



## Darkmoon76 (23. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Justice League: Warner Bros. erteilt Sequels eine Absage* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Justice League: Warner Bros. erteilt Sequels eine Absage*


----------



## Nico69l1 (23. März 2021)

idioten. absolute vollidioten. hätten die den mann einfach weitererzählen lassen... der neue cut ist wirklich toll und öffnete endlich die tür hin zur tatsächlichen komplexität des dc universums. was hätte man grade über die letzten szenen nicht noch alles erzählen können...

warner müssen den verstand verloren haben.


----------



## pineappletastic (24. März 2021)

Was WB oder WM sagen ist relativ unwichtig. Es kommt eher drauf an, wie die Haltung von AT&T ist. Wenn die das Projekt umgesetzt haben wollen, dann kann eine Sarnoff noch so viel von sich geben. Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung, WB wollte diesen Cut nie umsetzen und dann kam AT&T und hat anders entschieden.


----------



## MrTopperH (24. März 2021)

Völlig unveständlich...
Aber das klingt für mich nur danach, dass da gewissen Leute ihr Gesicht wahren wollen.
Das erinnert mich stark an diesen Idioten von Regisseur, der den dritten Ghostbusters-Film zu verantworten hat, der so abartig schlecht war, mit Humor zum Fremdschämen und unterstem Niveau mit Holzhammer-Methode für Grenzdebile. Selbst mit 2 Promille wäre der Film nicht ansatzweise zu ertragen.
Aber ich schweife ab:
Ich möchte einfach keine Reboots mehr. die ganzen Superhelden-Filme werden immer und immer wieder rebootet.
Ich habe absolut gar keine Lust, mir zum x-ten Male die Geschichten anzsuchauen, wie Superman zu Superman, Batman zu Batman oder Spiderman zu Spiderman (ja ich weiß, Marvel) wurde.
Das ist so ausgelutscht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2021)

Als ob niemand damit gerechnet hätte... Verlust-Filme bekommen keine Fortsetzungen, da wird auch der kurzfristige Snyder-Cut-Hype nichts ändern.


----------



## Cobar (24. März 2021)

Kern der Aussage: "Wir hören auf die Fans, aber wir hören nicht auf die Fans" 

Naja, ob es noch zwei weitere vierstündige Filme wie den Snyder Cut bräuchte, bezweifle ich persönlich etwas.
Der war zwar gut und hat auch über weite Strecken gut unterhalten, war mir aber einfach zu lang und das merkt man an manchen Stellen auch deutlich. Bei dem, was Snyder da alles noch vor hatte für die nächsten beiden Filme, wären das aber sicher wieder so Mammutprojekte geworden.

Ich denke aber, dass ich inzwischen mit Superheldenfilmen für mich mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen habe.
Endgame war für mich ein super Abschluss für die Marvelfilme und Justice League war der Anfang und Ende des DCU.
Immerhin steht Flash nun nicht mehr wie der vollkommene Trottel da, der er in der ersten Version des Films noch war und auch Cyborg fand ich nicht mehr ganz so ätzend wie vorher (auch wenn ich den Charakter immer noch langweilig finde).


----------



## HerrHartz (24. März 2021)

Also ich glaube da ist noch nicht die letzte Entscheidung gefallen. Warum sollte man Snyder einen so großen Batzen Kohle für Nachdrehs bereitstellen, wenn man nach dem offenen Ende nicht weitermachen möchte. Vorallem, wenn einem klar ist, dass bei diesen Nachdrehs nur diese Endsequenz enstanden ist. Das sieht für mich danach aus, als wolle man sich alle Türe für Fortsetzungen offen halten...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2021)

HerrHartz schrieb:


> Also ich glaube da ist noch nicht die letzte Entscheidung gefallen. Warum sollte man Snyder einen so großen Batzen Kohle für Nachdrehs bereitstellen, wenn man nach dem offenen Ende nicht weitermachen möchte. Vorallem, wenn einem klar ist, dass bei diesen Nachdrehs nur diese Endsequenz enstanden ist. Das sieht für mich danach aus, als wolle man sich alle Türe für Fortsetzungen offen halten...


Zum Pushen des eigen VoD-Dienstes kam es ja nicht ganz ungelegen. Der Film existierte bereits, der Wunsch nach ne anderen Fassung war da, und mit "nur" 70 Mio. Zusatzkosten hat man ein passendes Abo-Lockmittel gefunden. 

Trotz des offenen Endes wird sich Warner aber vorab schon gegen eine tatsächliche Fortführung gestellt haben, einfach weil die Solo-Filme finanziell viel lohnenswerter sind.


----------



## Cobar (24. März 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zum Pushen des eigen VoD-Dienstes kam es ja nicht ganz ungelegen. Der Film existierte bereits, der Wunsch nach ne anderen Fassung war da, und mit "nur" 70 Mio. Zusatzkosten hat man ein passendes Abo-Lockmittel gefunden.
> 
> Trotz des offenen Endes wird sich Warner aber vorab schon gegen eine tatsächliche Fortführung gestellt haben, einfach weil die Solo-Filme finanziell viel lohnenswerter sind.


einmal das und auch die Schauspieler dürften teils nur sehr schwer wieder zu bekommen sein, denn zumindest Cavill dürfte einen mehr als vollen Terminkalender haben, Gadot wohl ebenso. Affleck scheint ja erstmal weg zu sein, mal sehen, was der so machen wird (wobei mir seine Version von batman insgesamt sehr gut gefallen hat als etwas ältere und desillusionierte Version).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> einmal das und auch die Schauspieler dürften teils nur sehr schwer wieder zu bekommen sein, denn zumindest Cavill dürfte einen mehr als vollen Terminkalender haben, Gadot wohl ebenso. Affleck scheint ja erstmal weg zu sein, mal sehen, was der so machen wird (wobei mir seine Version von batman insgesamt sehr gut gefallen hat als etwas ältere und desillusionierte Version).


Auch deswegen halte ich eine "Réunion" für mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Affleck hat mit seinen Sucht-Problemen zu kämpfen, der Cyborg-Darsteller hat mit Warner gebrochen... Ergo bleiben nur noch Helden-Solos, und wenn es mit diesen weiter ähnlich erfolgreich zugeht wie mit Wonder Woman oder Aquaman wären die auch selten doof vom neuen Kurs abzuweichen. Selbst im neuen Batman sehe ich - trotz Robert Pattinson-Bashing - durchaus sehr wahrscheinliches Hitpotential.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (24. März 2021)

Das hat Ann Sarnoff nicht zu entscheiden.


----------



## derboehsevincent (24. März 2021)

Gott sei Dank - Einen weiteren Film mit unerträglichem Blaustich hätte ich auch nicht ertragen. Der Snyder Cut macht Justice League besser...aber deswegen nicht zu einem guten Film. Bei den ganzen DC Filmen hat man das Gefühl, dass die Superhelden später reinkopiert wurden


----------



## CyrionX (24. März 2021)

...nach dem Synder Cut 
 ...Und nach dem Synder Cut hoffte 
....das Synder-Universum ist zu Ende

Hey Andreas.
Du weisst schon, dass der gute Herr S-n-yder heisst?
Also nochmal den eigenen Text überlesen anstelle F7 zu drücken war wohl zu anstrengend.
Bin gespannt wann ich hier von Christopher Brolan lesen darf


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> einmal das und auch die Schauspieler dürften teils nur sehr schwer wieder zu bekommen sein, ...


Und das hat jemals Filmstudios davon abgehalten, Folgefilme zu drehen?


----------



## Cobar (25. März 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und das hat jemals Filmstudios davon abgehalten, Folgefilme zu drehen?


Naja, da bleiben dann zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Schauspieler austauschen, was bei Fans normalerweise nicht gut ankommt
2. warten, bis zufällig mal alle in ein paar Jahren Zeit und Lust auf so einen Film haben

Ich halte beides nicht für gute Möglichkeiten, weil da schon viel Zeit vergangen ist seit Justice League. dazu kommen dann eben so Dinge wie die Suchtprobleme bei Affleck oder der volle Terminplan von Cavill und Gadot, wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte. Da wird es schon schwerer, wenn man nicht erst in 10 Jahren den zweiten Teil zur Justice League rausbringen will.


----------

